# My dog keeps 'slipping' her harness



## runningman (May 12, 2010)

My cross yorkie/jack russell is nervous in traffic, and has the habit of reversing away from the problem.
This means that several times she has reversed out of her harness by pulling her front legs through the straps as she backs away from me. On one occasion she almost went under a car in her panic.
I have tried tightening the harness but she seems to be a little double-jointed houdini.
Any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

You need to fix the nerviousness problem anyway.

But why does she need a harness so bad, would a collar not do temporarily??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does she have to wear a harness?

If so, one of the only ones i know they cant back out of is the Ruff Wear web harness. Whilst they do small sizes, it may be cumbersome for a petite dog.

Canine Spirit : Web Master Harness


----------



## runningman (May 12, 2010)

Daggre said:


> You need to fix the nerviousness problem anyway.
> 
> But why does she need a harness so bad, would a collar not do temporarily??


She's the type with a soft windpipe, so a collar has been advised against.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

runningman said:


> My Yorkie X JRT is nervous in traffic, and (will reverse to escape) the problem. ...she (reverses) out of her harness by pulling her front legs through the straps as she backs away...
> (Once) she almost went under a car in her panic.
> I have tried tightening the harness... she seems to be... double-jointed...


is this a Figure-8 harness? 
or an H-harness?

many fig-8 harnesses have only ONE buckle and a slide - the dog can struggle, loosening the slide + popping out. 
H-harnesses have either 2 or 3 buckles, PLUS slides - thus fitting the harness much-more securely. 
the Sure-Fit harness is one i use with great success on dogs of all sizes - 
how much does she weigh? under 10#? 
measuring her HEART * GIRTH for correct-size is important - a measuring-tape or a string, around her body 
clear around behind her elbows, snugly + smoothly. be sure U get an accurate measure; 1/2-inch can make a difference.

this is a Sure-Fit petite: 
Amazon.com: Sure-Fit Harness, Petite, 3/8": Home & Garden

extra-petite: 
Amazon.com: Sure-Fit Harness, X-Petite, 3/8", Color: Blaze: Home & Garden

the pictures can be blown-up for detail - ANY brand with 3 buckles and 3 slides, that is made decently + fits well, 
will work; the harness should be SNUG-enuf that ** no fingers!! ** can fit between dog-body and harness - snug, smooth, no gaps, 
no slithering around if U try to tug it sideways.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

calmatives + how to use them - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

book - click to calm 
just substitute her feared-thing for the trigger mentioned in the book - 
step-by-step, straightforward, pos-R, safe + humane. if U don;t want to buy it, 
borrow it from the library! :thumbup: no worries; use it, renew it, return it.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I had this issue with ollie. I now attach a halti link (comes with the halti headcollar) to the harness and his collar, so there is an attachment between his collar and his harness. so if he does slip his harness, the lead is still attached to the harness which is attached to his collar.


----------



## runningman (May 12, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I had this issue with ollie. I now attach a halti link (comes with the halti headcollar) to the harness and his collar, so there is an attachment between his collar and his harness. so if he does slip his harness, the lead is still attached to the harness which is attached to his collar.


Good idea.
I think I will go with this solution.

Thanks to all for the comments.


----------

